# unemployed people get judged



## Late8 (Aug 26, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Francesco (Aug 21, 2013)

What do you do that shows you're not lazy?
I guess voluntary work would help and it'd get you out of the house.
When you need money more than anything, it's not always viable but it is almost always an option.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Late8 said:


> I have been unemployed for years and no one will give me a chance.
> I'm very tired all the time and feel weak but i still apply for jobs online, because i know i need a job to get out of the house and to meet new people.
> 
> The trouble is no one wants to employ somebody like me because I'm English and been out of work for so long, i will be classed as lazy benefit claiming scum, but the truth is i am not lazy and i have never claimed job seekers allowance, but people will still judge me that way.


I haven't worked for the last 3 years. It's a shame that so much importance is put on work history particularly even more so in the brutal state of this current economy. Add to that, employers want references even if you apply for a low skilled, low payed job, so having no references means you can't even get your foot in the door.

How do you support yourself at the moment if your unemployed and don't claim benefits?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I'm sure the neighbours are starting to think badly about me. It must look weird when I'm Always around during the weekday. I told them before I was self employed (which I was, but it wasn't profitable enough so I had to go back to job hunting) 

The job situation is freaking me out, I also hate going to the job centre as theres always a couple of guys waiting at the exit trying to do some sort of market research and it makes me feel like **** so I just pretend to do something on my phone and storm past them. 

I think your right, whether your claiming or not people will just presume you are and look down on you, I mean I'm claiming, I have to, its degrading and its really irritating when I'm waiting in the office for my appointment and I'm surrounded by loud mouth folk swearing at each other across the room and insulting the staff, its people like them who give the rest of us such a bad name in the first place. 

The references comment mentioned hadn't even occurred to me before, I've had 1 whole job that lasted a year but the boss pocketed everyones wages, claimed there was no more funding and sacked 4-5 of us. We did not part on good ways, yes thats going to be another issue for me, sigh :|


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Francesco said:


> What do you do that shows you're not lazy?
> I guess voluntary work would help and it'd get you out of the house.
> When you need money more than anything, it's not always viable but it is almost always an option.


Another benefit to volunteer work is potentially making connections and opportunity if they need more employees. It's also exposure.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I am in that situation as well, it is worse because I am in a small town where people only hire friends and if you are out of work for a long time people know it.
It is fairly well known I am job searching, but it seems I keep getting ignored and passed over for high school students.

The ultimate irony is that you can't get a job without work experience, which you can't get unless you get a job.
Sort of a self defeating idea..


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm 19 and I've never had a job, and it seems that even low skilled jobs like flipping burgers or cleaning kennels want you to have some job experience. Kind of ridiculous, since how am I supposed to get job experience without getting that first job :|.

That said, volunteer work has been awesome for me. It gives me something to focus on, even if it is only once a week or so, and it has helped to build my resume just a tiny bit.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Late8 said:


> That is a good point.
> I don't really do anything, i have hardly any energy and sleep most of the time, but not because i am lazy or don't want to work because really i do.
> I have been forcing myself to appointments to see doctors etc, but i just seem to be going 2 steps backwards to every step forward i take to try and get better.


I know exactly what you mean. The stress of it is so exhausting, can never get anything done, just makes you want to sleep all the time.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

never had job or volunteered. been a hermit. most people are pretty much repulsed and disgusted by me. I have a damn mental condition, what do you want from me!?


----------

